# Photos showing differences between breeds



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello All,

Has anyone found a website that shows photos of the different honeybee breeds? Something that shows the differences in the physical pure bred characteristics would be good.
Just starting to see the offspring of my Italian queen. She's obvious bred with some dark drones. I think they are Carniolan but want to see what a typical Caucasian looks like. 

Thanks
Matthew Davey


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

There are probably lots of examples, but it's very difficult to tell a breed just by looking (especially workers).


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A typical Caucasian is more silver grey while a carni is more black.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jun 24, 2009)

I think Russell has some good photos of his bees, can't say if they are typical or correct in color. 

http://russellapiaries.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/category/466366?page=1


----------

